# Saint Peters, MO - WTB: WESTERN Plow side wiring for 2004 Chevy HD



## Kdivin (Dec 15, 2018)

I am searching for the plow side wiring and it mount for a 2004 Chevy 2500 hd. I have a Western MVP plus (2 plug plow connection) that is currently mounted on another truck. I want to wire the 2004 up as a backup if the other truck has issues. Let me know what you have and a price. Needing all wiring and or mount. Thanks


----------



## Kdivin (Dec 15, 2018)

Sorry all I meant I’ll lookjng for the truck side wiring. Thanks


----------

